# Tivo Edge - Restarting - Transfer Files with busted Network Connection



## Jeff Palmatier (Jul 29, 2021)

Hi Folks,
Been using Tivo for 20 yrs so I have seen the whole decline. My Tivo edge, 8 months old, started continuously rebooting today, never getting beyond "Starting Up". Disconnected everything and booted with just power and HDMI. Worked fine. Added each item back in, CC, Coax, DTA and all good until I plugged in the Ethernet. Immediately rebooted and loop started. Disconnected and Chatted with Tivo - where I made my mistake - he asked me to try Wifi and without thinking I connected via WiFi. Of course what happened was as soon as I connected to the AP the Tivo went into reboot loop. So the Rep hung up on me  As did the next 2 when they saw the chat records. I finally got a rep to hang with me and they are replacing the box - for $39.95. - sigh. They couldn't figure out how to get the box to stop rebooting. After getting the new one ordered. I shut down the AP and got the Edge to boot. Turned off the Wifi and turned my AP back on and the Edge booted.
So now the question - I have no network connectivity but I have couple hundred hours of recordings. I also have a Tivo Roamio and a Tivo Mini. Has anyone got any ideas how to get those recording off?
I haven't had time to explore whether the issue is the network connection or the Internet connection. Tomorrow I will try to bring them up on a router with no internet and see if it will boot. If it does maybe I can find a way to transfer. But any ideas would be welcome.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Jeff Palmatier said:


> I haven't had time to explore whether the issue is the network connection or the Internet connection. Tomorrow I will try to bring them up on a router with no internet and see if it will boot. If it does maybe I can find a way to transfer. But any ideas would be welcome.


Just one thought. Connect the TiVo to your router without the AP.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Connect it to your Network after activating Parental Controls and disabling Internet Access on it.

-KP


----------



## Jeff Palmatier (Jul 29, 2021)

Ah - should have stated that I tried it with a direct ethernet connection to my Orbi Pro router. But I like the idea about activating PC and disabling the Internet Access. Will try and report back. Thanks folks


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

If it works, you can also get a backup of your OnePasses and Channels List with KMTTG.

It makes re-setup fairly painless.

-KP


----------



## Jeff Palmatier (Jul 29, 2021)

nice. I will give it a try.


----------



## Rearly (Jul 30, 2021)

My Edge also started rebooting in a loop today. Pulled Ethernet cable and working now. No services obviously. As soon as I reconnect to the internet it restarts. On my router I blocked the tcp ports needed for external services (TiVo documented) and the restarts stopped. Going to try to identify which of the ports is responsible.


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

Jeff Palmatier said:


> ...So now the question - *I have no network connectivity but I have couple hundred hours of recordings.* I also have a Tivo Roamio and a Tivo Mini. *Has anyone got any ideas how to get those recording off?*
> I haven't had time to explore whether the issue is the network connection or the Internet connection. Tomorrow I will try to bring them up on a router with no internet and see if it will boot. If it does maybe I can find a way to transfer. But any ideas would be welcome.





Rearly said:


> My Edge also started rebooting in a loop today. *Pulled Ethernet cable and working now.* No services obviously. As soon as I reconnect to the internet it restarts. *On my router I blocked the tcp ports needed for external services (TiVo documented) and the restarts stopped.* Going to try to identify which of the ports is responsible.


*[Some WAGs / "Thinking out loud mode]:*

I've never experienced your problem but I've read this forum daily since 2015 when I re-entered the TiVo society with a Roamio Basic (Series 1 in 2001, ReplayTV 5XXXs from 2005-2015, 8 Roamios now - 4 w/Lifetime and 4 for 'spare parts') and I have some ideas that either of you could research further:

*What size is your HDD?*
If you go back through the TCF Archives here, look for posts from @krkaufman (and others) with large HDD (8TB or greater) Roamio Pro or Plus units with "Rebooting when connecting to the network..." problems. Some ideas I think I recall were the high number of recorded shows and they were seeing if transferring them off / deleting as watched to make room helped.

I use DD-WRT on my Router so I can block individual MAC addresses from WAN access while still allowing them LAN access. Instead of blocking ports, try just blocking the MAC from the WAN and then see if you can use PyTiVo Desktop to offload your shows.

I *STRONGLY* recommend PyTiVo Desktop because @Dan203 went through the herculean effort to have *the *ONLY* TiVo Transfer Program that checks for Transport Stream Sync Errors when transferring the files*. Nothing is worse than transferring GBs of shows (~50-60 shows in my case, 100s of GBs) to your PC and then finding that, due to TS Sync Errors, you cannot watch them via StreamBaby *OR* transfer them back to the TiVo unit to watch via PyTiVo (Desktop or OG). 
.
*How are you connected?* (Wired, Wireless, etc...)
Everyone should own a 50-100' CAT5 cable for troubleshooting purposes. Plug your problem device, TiVo in this case, directly into your Router and note any differences. Wireless Mesh Networks, while handy, aren't trouble-free.
.
Both TiVo and ReplayTV maintain two copies of their OS on their HDD. When upgrading online, they're in OS1 writing to OS2 and switch on restart. If OS2 fails, they can drop back to OS1. ReplayTV hobbyists found a way to manually switch OS partitions but I haven't read yet when any TiVo hobbyist has. *If the OS is corrupt on your TiVo unit*, you may wish to try a 'KickStart' - 57 or 58. GOOGLE it - Weaknees has instructions. @jmbach knows quite a bit about using it to rebuild HDD structure problems. SEARCH here using:

GOOGLE: "jmbach kickstart site:tivocommunity.com"​
Best of luck. Any questions feel free to ask, BUT don't ask more questions without first answering ALL of the questions I've asked here to help me help you solve YOUR problem. 



Spoiler



Too many times lately I've spent an hour or so patiently replying to someone who needed help only to either be ignored completely or to be told "_Nevermind, that's too much effort, etc..._" 

What ever happened to common courtesy?


----------



## Rearly (Jul 30, 2021)

My Edge has the 2 TB disk (300Hrs ). Wired Ethernet connection. I found that blocking TCP port 8081 for it stops the restarts. The only thing I can find saying failed is the program guide download. And the icons for each channel are not displayed. Can’t go for too long without the guide updates so this is just a temporary fix. EDIT - That port is 8081. I listed it wrong here earlier.


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

Rearly said:


> My Edge has the 2 TB disk (300Hrs ). Wired Ethernet connection. I found that blocking TCP port 8081 for it stops the restarts. The only thing I can find saying failed is the program guide download. And the icons for each channel are not displayed. Can't go for too long without the guide updates so this is just a temporary fix. EDIT - That port is 8081. I listed it wrong here earlier.


What happened? You've given up? 

You were here today at 2:05PM but you haven't updated us in this thread since last Saturday at 9:55PM. 

Did you try offloading to PC and/or deleting around 100GB of shows?

Did you try the 57 or 58 KickStart codes?

Do you want to try to fix this?


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

btwyx said:


> *I fixed a reboot loop on an Edge by deleting stuff from the now playing list*. It seems it doesn't like to be too full. (I had a runaway season pass.)


----------



## btwyx (Jan 16, 2003)

I see I've been quoted, this is my thread about the issue: TiVo Edge reboot loop


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

btwyx said:


> I see I've been quoted, this is my thread about the issue: TiVo Edge reboot loop


Clicking on the tiny thin orange arrow after "btwyx said:" will take you there - it's a LINK.

That's why I use "Complete" QUOTEs, with post: and member: info 

Note: The arrow turns to blue after you've clicked on it (just like the other LINKs here on TCF)...


----------



## Rearly (Jul 30, 2021)

Here's what happened:

Ran with TCP port 8081 blocked for a few days. Everything worked except program guide was not getting updates. Unblocked each day to check if problem still existed. Three minutes after unblocking the Edge would restart and continue restarting.

Cleared guide data and to do list. Did not fix problem and now had no program listings.
Deleted 110 episodes of The Twilight Zone and a lot of other stuff. Didn't check to see how much data that was. No change in behavior.

Tried kickstart code 57 repeatedly but it never did it. I couldn't find anyone confirming kickstart works with the Edge so gave up on that.
So rather than pay TiVo $39 to swap for someone else's used Edge I ordered a 2 TB upgrade drive for a PS/4 and the security bit driver and replaced the drive. I had to get Spectrum to re-pair the CableCARD with the Edge. All is well now. I did transfer a bunch of recordings to my PC before replacing the drive. If I could have gotten kickstart to work maybe I could have repaired the disk. That would have been much preferred so I still want to find out if kickstart works with the Edge. Anything that I can find out to help the the next person is good for me.

The Edge is my third TiVo, had a Bolt and way back in time a DirecTV TiVo that I dearly loved. This is the first trouble I've had.


----------



## Jeff Palmatier (Jul 29, 2021)

Hi Folks - Thanks for all the responses - so I got a replacement Edge and also figured out that the issue with the old one is Internet related not network related. I brought it up on a router without Internet and was able to offload all the recordings with PyTivo, which I love. Then upload them to an older Roamio - where they play fine. Now my problem is when I transferred the old recordings from the Roamio to the new Edge with Tivo Online - they won't play. All I get when I try to play a program on the new Edge is an offer to create a one pass for the show - which doesn't actually work either. Also if I try to play a program by selecting the Roamio from Devices in My Shows and selecting aprogram - same behavior. Offer to create OnePass but will not play. Any ideas?


----------

